# Suprecur then elleste....



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey all,

Ive had 2 fet drug cycles before but neither with suprecur (i didnt have periods before so didnt need to down reg).
Ive started suprecur 0.50 injections once a day today and been told to go back for a scan and bloods in 2 weeks then if all is ok i can start on elleste tablets along with the suprecur injections for a further 2 weeks!

Does that sound about right for a fet medicate cycled for those who had to down reg?

4 weeks of injections sounds like a lifetime! :/


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey tattybear,

That is the schedule I was given this cycle. It's my first fet so it's the only way I've done it, my fresh cycle  was four Weeks too , so for me it seems standard. Anyway,after the first few nights it became habit and didn't seem like a big deal, especially when I was doing them myself rather than making an event of it by having dp do them. So don't fret, it's not as bad a it sounds.

I was on them for seven Weeks in the end because my ovary cysts were very stubborn and took ages to shrink, and by the end I barely noticed them.

Hope all works out for you this time around.


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. Good luck this time round love  xx


----------

